
In Bubbles, She Sees a Mathematical Universe - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/08/science/uhlenbeck-bubbles-math-physics.html
======
agumonkey
Since I first saw the bubble as minimization encoding material I've been
willing to learn about it. I also find it very inspiring for any non trivial
computing problem where you can't really attack it linearly, and divide-and-
conquer feels like a short version of bubble.

------
QuamStiver
She doesn't look disheveled to me. Are you sure you aren't just doing the
predicable? Using stereotypes to talk about mathematicians and commenting on
women's "looks" before ever getting to what is important? Waste of words. If
you want us to know her, maybe something about her other interests instead of
what you think of wearing Birkenstocks. My 17 year old wears Birkenstocks.
They are hot right now.

------
AltmousGadfly
Quote from story: "In drawing, you try to capture both the large scale (the
expanse of the forest) and the small scale (the grasses and flowers). “In
mathematics, there is very much the same thing,” she said. “The hardest part
with both is fitting the two scales together. You need the right tools.” " As
a drawer I have been looking for a solution with how to do this because we
experience both scales simultaneously when seeing the world. Thanks very much
for providing this story this morning.

